# Holsters



## thardey (Apr 19, 2007)

I've heard it lamented a lot that people will spend thousands on a handgun, only to carry it in a $20 nylon holster.

What kinds of holsters do you guys prefer? We've had a lot of threads about how and where to carry, but what kind of materials, brand names, etc. to you prefer?

Me, personally, I only carry when I'm hiking, so a "Uncle Mikes" horizontal shoulder holster works just fine for my Glock 21 -- but I'm a big guy, and I think I spent $40 on it. Granted, I'm going to replace the velcro straps with leather, but I like the feel and fit of the holster itself.

I'm thinking about getting a kydex hip-holster as another option. 

What's the preference of you more experienced types? I'm sure some of you have spent the cash and time to sample all kinds of different options.

Something that I've always been frustrated with is how to "ditch" the shoulder holster when I go to work out at the dojo. I'd like to leave it in my truck with the gun, but it's a hassle to casually get in and out of, even without the belt snaps.

What do you like? Surface friction, ease of draw, security, accessablility, weight, bulk, maintenace? What's more important to you how live with these things for hours a day?


----------



## Blindside (Apr 19, 2007)

My brother-in-law worked for Comp-tac when it was just getting started, and as a result he has always been a pipeline for me.  I have a couple of Fobus and Uncle Mikes holsters, but I've been pretty unimpressed, just spoiled I guess.  I use a Comp-tac OWB paddle for rangework with my G17, and the Comp-tac Infidel IWB for my G26.  I like kydex, it has a secure lock when not drawn, and comes free easily.  I also like not having to worry about leather attracting moisture.

http://www.comp-tac.com/

Lamont


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 19, 2007)

thardey said:


> What kinds of holsters do you guys prefer? We've had a lot of threads about how and where to carry, but what kind of materials, brand names, etc. to you prefer?


 
Strong, stiff leather.  Cowhide or horsehide, there really isn't a big difference at all in terms of materials between the two animals.  

I prefer outside the waistband carry, using a Desantis Minislide holster that has a 15 degree forward cant (FBI tilt), for easier access, while still allowing me to keep the firearm comfortably at the 4 o'clock position on the waist.  It's crafted very well, and smoothly contoured, so it disappears underneath an untucked shirt.  

I'm using this holster right now, since I no longer have my Mitch Rosen Upper Limit holster (needed to sell it for some quick money), and that the Desantis did almost as good of a job.  Still, I honestly believe that Mitch Rosen and Milt Sparks make the best in the business.  They take a while to tailor one for you, but in the end, their products have served me the best.  




> Me, personally, I only carry when I'm hiking, so a "Uncle Mikes" horizontal shoulder holster works just fine for my Glock 21 -- but I'm a big guy, and I think I spent $40 on it. Granted, I'm going to replace the velcro straps with leather, but I like the feel and fit of the holster itself.


 
If you can afford one, Mitch Rosen's Stylemaster is the gold standard (close to 400 bucks), but their Stylemaster Express is almost as good (135 bucks).  Their stuff is so well balanced, that you don't need the tie downs.  




> Something that I've always been frustrated with is how to "ditch" the shoulder holster when I go to work out at the dojo. I'd like to leave it in my truck with the gun, but it's a hassle to casually get in and out of, even without the belt snaps.


 
Unfortuantely, that's one of the big disadvantages of the shoulder rig.  The Rosen units, though, are smooth, and slip on and off about as easily as one can.  

Anyways, if you do buy a high quality leather holster, you're going to need to break it in.  Rosen also sells "Leather Lightning," which is a polysiloxane gel that helps break in the leather by simply offering a layer of lubrication, without affecting the leather itself.  This way, you can still draw the gun without having to give a huge yank.  After a while, you'll break in the holster just enough to get a smooth draw.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 19, 2007)

My EDC holster is a Milt Sparks Summer-Special II (leather IWB).  I really love this holster.  Combined with a good quality belt (also a Sparks in my case) it completely disapears even under just a t-shirt.  

For kydex, I'd go with either Blade-tech or Comp-tac.  The Uncle Mike's OWB kydex holsters are okay but not as nice/well-made as the others.

Avoid Fobus like the plague...they suck!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 20, 2007)

What do people think about the Sig Arm Carry concealed Jackets?

http://www.sigarms.com/SigStore/ShowProduct.aspx?categoryid=77


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 20, 2007)

Depends on your purpose.  Having carried for 8 months in a combat zone, I prefer the Blackhawk Omega VI Elite.  It is a drop holster (leg carry) My only complaint about it is that it takes either a few extra seconds to draw or completing those actions a few seconds in advance.  If you are in a tactical environment and moving around a lot, you are GUARANTEED that your weapon will always be there.  It is going nowhere.  Thick Brush, jumping in and out of HMMWVs, you're fine.  But it isn't the best rig for a speed draw.

In that case though, I also had an M16 and if the weapon came out of the holster, someone was getting shot.

Personally, I must say....I really dislike shoulder holsters.  They are difficult to secure to your body and in most cases, you are pointing a weapon at the person behind you anytime you're standing still.  If you're carrying loaded.....be aware, you're almost always pointing a loaded weapon at someone.....


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 21, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> What do people think about the Sig Arm Carry concealed Jackets?
> 
> http://www.sigarms.com/SigStore/ShowProduct.aspx?categoryid=77


I'd need to actually see how they're set up, and how they feel.  Personally -- I prefer a good, comfortable holster paired with care in how I dress to conceal my gun and gear.  Too many of the "concealed carry jackets/vests/etc" are like the fanny pack holsters... Everybody knows that the guy with the large, squarish fanny pack is carrying a gun, and a lot of those other articles are similarly apparent.  

The other problem with a coat, especially, is that it's currently 72 degrees where I live.  You walk around with a leather coat or other large coat on today, and it's a giveaway that you're hiding something.  But walking around with my jersey untucked?  That's pretty normal.


----------



## thardey (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anybody carry a kydex IWB?

I could imagine that having the rigid holster might be handy for drawing/replacing, but are they comfortable?

I'm looking at this one in particular: http://www.comp-tac.com/ct_ctac.html

Also, which of the paddle holsters out there are the lowest profile? I got my hands on an Uncle Mike's, and it stuck way out. I saw one by Springfield arms that looked very streamlined, but alas! I have a Glock 21, so no go there. 

Is the adjustable cant on some of them worth the extra parts and size? Or does it make it harder to draw if the gun is too snug to your hip?

There are 6 dealers that sell handguns where I live, and all of them only carry Uncle Mike's, and all but one of them only carry cheap nylon holsters. Aarrrgh!

I just hate to order something like this over the internet. Something this personal should be handled and tried before purchase. It's soo frustrating!


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 24, 2007)

Kydex is stiff, yes, but in all honesty, decent cowhide or horsehide leather can be just as stiff, which is why I still recommend the Rosen or Sparks units.  

For Kydex holsters, though, I've found Sidearmor to be the best for me:

http://www.sidearmor.com/cart/catalog/category_14_Holsters_Glock_Holsters_page_1.html

Their designs are excellent, and the holsters stay snugly pulled against the body, making concealment easier.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 24, 2007)

I use Kydex IWB. FIN and Blade-Tech. More rigid, but you can go thinner than leather by a good amount.  Also look into some of the hybrid holsters that are half/leather (the part touching your body), and half kydex.  Never trid one but have heard good reviews.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 24, 2007)

thardey said:


> Does anybody carry a kydex IWB?
> 
> I could imagine that having the rigid holster might be handy for drawing/replacing, but are they comfortable?
> 
> I'm looking at this one in particular: http://www.comp-tac.com/ct_ctac.html


 
I know a few people that use that holster exclusively...should be just fine.

the only kydex IWB I've ever tried was a Blade-Tech Universal.  It was okay but I just prefer my Sparks for IWB carry.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the true cross / belly draw holster. You can use a right hand holster so you can draw low across the front or use a left hand draw that is positioned in the the center of your back. Now you can draw low from a rear position using right right hand.


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 27, 2007)

One of the reasons why I prefer leather or horse hide.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 27, 2007)

I like the look of a leather holster and prefer it for my personal carry holsters. Leather will stretch out over time and this could cause a problem with the LEO's who use either a level two or three saftey type holsters. If someone pulls hard on your firearm the leather could stretch out far enough to allow your sidearm to be pulled out. I have seen this happen during tactical training exercises. A real good leather saftey holster is usually re-enforced with metal or a composet.
Synthetic leather saftey holsters won't stretch out and work great.
I am not a fan of speed draw holsters being used for personal carry. These holsters are great on the range when a fast draw is required. The speed draw holsters are generally not made to with stand the strain of someone pulling on it.
:shock:


----------

